# President's Day - warm and fishy!



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

Monday February 18, 2008 - warm and windy was the story of morning and early afternoon. At 10 am the temp reached 68* according to the outdoor digital thermometer outside my front door. I knew there was only one way to combat such sub-tropical temperatures, GO FISHING! 

Met up with Ethan (Leibs16) and we started at an area that I will hereinafter refer to as Pond X. Ethan put on one of his new Wingman Lures and I started with a senko. After my second or third cast I looked over at Ethan and saw him tugging on his line, I thought that he was snagged, but then realized he had a fish on.

Here you can see the white wingman bait in the fish's mouth. This fish was caught near the Famous Pennsylvania volcanic rocks!






Another view of the same bass with Ethan posing near the beaches:





I manged only a dink at Lake X. Bassaddict should be proud of this one, I caught it on his baits!





We made a move and headed inland for some dry climate fishing at Lake Z (*No not a ZJ Lake*)

Lake Z proved fruitless, I know it holds nice fish, but they had turned off by the time we got there. The temps had started to drop and with that the bass shut down for us!

I am not sure what Ethan is doing in this photo, but I hope he brought toilet paper! (He did not)





We stopped at a very small pond (Pond Q) but the wind was howling and the fish were hiding.

Because our thirst for fish was not yet quenched, we headed back to Lake X with earthworms. The panfish contest was on, Leibs conceded defeat to me with only 8 bluegills and one golden shiner. I nailed about 18 bluegills and a monster golden shiner!

The bluegill action was insane, they bit as fast, if not faster, then they do in the summer - I forgot how much fun they can be.

Here is Ethan with a Golden Shiner - he named this fish Bronski becuase of the O-shaped mouth:






And here is my giant Golden Shiner - possibly a record for desert fishing






As we headed home the rain started , cold and damp after a great day or warm weather. I am now stuck waiting for the next warm spell.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad to here you had a good time. Its always fun to catch fish no matter what kind they are. Them golden shiners would be great bait over here for muskie. The bigger the better.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Good job gentlemen!

Esquired...your killing me


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow Esquired that fish looks so small when displayed by your gigantic head, good job man........... I guess :? :? :? ............... Now Leibs16 knows how to display a bass, them things look huge!!!!! No wait, maybe thats because he is not displaying them by a ENORMOUS MISSHAPEN HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

Now wasn't that better than sitting around in your garage working on my boat! I am glad you had a good time fishin' all those uber secret spots (like noone knows where the ocean is duh! :roll: ). I do thank you though for the offer of help, I would have gladly taken it under different circumstances!

Hmm.....





Path surfing?


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 19, 2008)

Correct! (Thanks for covering me backpain)


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice fish and rad backgrounds


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2008)

Ethan, looks like you taught Dave a lesson in bass catchin, was he crying at the end of the day? Looks like you guys had a great time, I wish I could find some small ponds out here, the river is a joke right now. Those wingman lures really pulled through for you, you didnt get ripped off after all.


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 19, 2008)

It was only the first test but beings they helped me hook a bass in the middle of Feb I'd say things are looking good for them so far.

Oh yeah, and take a look at my finger tips after that squat in the woods, eww!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't know NJ had that many different types of climates! Nice fish and baitfish. Y'all sure can catch em up


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I didn't know NJ had that many different types of climates! Nice fish and baitfish. Y'all sure can catch em up



Dude - that is Pennsylvania!

You want me to start Calling South Carolina Georgia or something?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 19, 2008)

Dang it, I didn't even realize it.  Sorry, I don't know all the states, that section of the country is just "Up North." Just kidding, I'll get it right next time.


----------



## little anth (Feb 19, 2008)

you better those fish aint no nj fish we got much better fish in nj. 



jk :wink: 

nice job when it gets warmer you should get some pigs if those look like that now


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like y'all had a good time!  

Cool backgrounds 8)


----------

